# For all the guys, do you underwear or boxer shorts?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wear underwear.


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

tighty whiteys


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

A mankini.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Plastic bag


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Boxers are underwear. You mean under_pants_ or briefs or whatever.

Boxers all the way though.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Boxers, i haven't worn tightey whities since elementary school.



Ansgar said:


> I go commando.


Lol, my brother in law does this. We were at a small party this one time and his pants ripped in the back. His whole left *** cheek was visible for the rest of the night, it was hilarious


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Trolling aside. I wear boxers, I got teased in my first PE lesson at secondary school for wearing underpants which forced me into getting boxers.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a variety, but I prefer to wear boxer briefs.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thongs.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Boxers.


----------



## perspacacious (Apr 30, 2012)

ball stranglers....like a boss


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

boxers, i need room to breathe


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Boxers


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Boxers.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Boxershorts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Boxers or Boxer Briefs


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend wears boxers. Ew at boxer briefs.

I knew a guy that didn't wear any type of underwear at all.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

JustThisGuy said:


> Furry, He-Man panties is how I roll.


Ew are you serious? :lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

whats the ones that are in between? i wear boxer-like underwear, but they are not tighty whiteys, and not shorts. i think they are brief shorts?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Boxers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Boxers. I used to wear briefs but I started wearing boxers when I was 12 and never went back.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

rgrwng said:


> whats the ones that are in between? i wear boxer-like underwear, but they are not tighty whiteys, and not shorts. i think they are brief shorts?


That would be boxer briefs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Boxerbriefs.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm curious how come guys like boxer briefs? I knew a lot of guys including my ex wore boxer briefs. Isn't it too tight for your "stuff"?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm curious how come guys like boxer briefs? I knew a lot of guys including my ex wore boxer briefs. Isn't it too tight for your "stuff"?


We arent wearing skin tight latex underwears lol. Boxer briefs just keep everything in place, esp good for sports.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm curious how come guys like boxer briefs? I knew a lot of guys including my ex wore boxer briefs. Isn't it too tight for your "stuff"?


Briefs don't give enough room and boxers give too much room, letting everything flop around. Boxerbriefs keep everything held in place and are comfortable. 

I wear boxerbriefs or go commando. It's mood dependent


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm curious how come guys like boxer briefs? I knew a lot of guys including my ex wore boxer briefs. Isn't it too tight for your "stuff"?


They are comfortable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Boxers look way too bulky to wear underneath clothing. I think briefs are cuter.

http://www.amazon.com/Calvin-Klein-...KE/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&qid=1336111436&sr=8-36


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

boxers


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, men! :b I don't think boxer briefs look good lol, but that's only for the bedroom. I like men in good ole boxers, my boyfriend wears them and it's super sexy in the bedroom. Ok TMI, I'll stop.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I wear nothing.
Maybe in winter,the i wear both.
But in the summer i wear no underwear.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Briefs. Hate the sensations of flopping.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Mostly boxers, sometimes boxer briefs.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boxers


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Boxers. ****** tighties...are gross.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Used to wear briefs, then switched to boxers in college because doing laundry in public, in a coed situation, was sort of embarrassing when you wear briefs.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

boxers or boxer briefs.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Commando most of the time, boxerbriefs every now and again.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe in free willy.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Boxers Shorts. Drawers/tighty whities is for middle school kids lol. Im Too grown for that ****.
Anyone over the age of 15 is too.

I Also believe Drawers & Boxer briefs keeps your you know.....from growing too, but that's another story.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wear briefs. I don't like the looseness feeling of boxers.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I wear both briefs and boxer briefs. I like boxer briefs more.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Boxers.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a nerobump by a spammer. The link above has a JS/Redir Virus.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banana Hammocks Anyone?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Pink boxers with flowers on them.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Boxers


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Boxers x)


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Thong panties


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

boxer briefs


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Boxer briefs. Like Calvin Klein X.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

underwear


----------



## bobdylan45 (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue Boxer's any day x


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Boxers and Boxer briefs. Depends on how snug I feel like being down there.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Define Lies said:


> Plastic bag


Woulden't that be a little too... warm?

Boxers for me. Also, why is the choice between boxers and underwear? Boxers _are_ underwear.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

rapidfox1 said:


> I wear underwear.


I know, I see you.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

rdrr said:


> We arent wearing skin tight latex underwears lol. Boxer briefs just keep everything in place, esp good for sports.


^This. I used to only wear Boxers, but I started searching for a better sports alternative. Now I have a good mix of Boxers and Boxer Briefs. I like the Boxer's ability to breath and Boxer Briefs make me feel more nimble.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

My thread is back.

I'm currently wearing orange boxer shorts with bugs on them.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

The kind of tight boxers, or "boxer briefs" is what I've just discovered they're called.

I used to always just wear pants but when a guy in my class got the piss taken out of him for wearing them after PE, I thought I'd just change before they got a chance to tease me


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

grew up wearing briefs... boxers are now much more comfortable


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Boxer briefs ( didnt know they were called that) the same as those trunks with the keyhole fly....don't like normal loose boxers...WTF is the point in them.......? they don't hold anything in place for god sake.!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I go everywhere naked. Everyone should see my amazing body in all its glory


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

~ I own boxers, boxer briefs, and low rise briefs. That said: I mostly wear low rise briefs (not tightie whities), if you know your size depending on your weight & hip circumference then there is no need to be tight. I sometimes wear boxers to go to bed only or sometimes to lounge around the house for comfortability.

The reason why I am not a fan of Boxers is because I hate, hate, haaaate, having extra boxer material riding up my damn jeans or pants! Boxer briefs on the other hand are too tight on my thick thieghs. And its no secret that if you wear the modern slim fit or skinny jeans, you wont be able to get away with wearing roomy boxers.

Another thing about boxers. They offer no support. And no support for prolonged periods of time make your ballsack droopy & saggy. And my package thanks to my lifelong usage of briefs, is as taught and plump as in my teenage years.

It's like womens breast. No (bra) support, saggy tits. No arguing with science.


----------



## wiggibow (May 18, 2013)

boxers with basketball shorts over em, always. I feel naked wearing only boxers under my pants


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. I go naked.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Nothing. I go naked.


~ LOL...How very free-spirit of you. I had a friend whom thought he was too sexy for his intimates, and then one day out of the blue I receive a text message from my dear friend the underwear forgoer. It read: Bad day, in emergency room, zipper accident. Apparently it was so bad he had to have a circumcision to avoid complicated skin scaring on his foreskin.  :um

That whole thing traumatized me. :teeth


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Knit boxers only. Any other kind of underwear feels completely weird and unnatural.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I used to wear tighty whiteys until one day I figured out it wasn't manly so I threw them all out and replaced them with boxers. Best decision I made in a long time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Boxer briefs, briefs, low rise briefs, thongs, depending on what I feel like wearing, or the weather.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Claudio J said:


> ~ LOL...How very free-spirit of you. I had a friend whom thought he was too sexy for his intimates, and then one day out of the blue I receive a text message from my dear friend the underwear forgoer. It read: Bad day, in emergency room, zipper accident. Apparently it was so bad he had to have a circumcision to avoid complicated skin scaring on his foreskin.  :um
> 
> That whole thing traumatized me. :teeth


I had that happened when i was a kod.


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I had that happened when i was a kod.


~ Ouchie! Is...He...Okay now? :roll


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Boxers.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Theologic said:


> ^This. I used to only wear Boxers, but I started searching for a better sports alternative. Now I have a good mix of Boxers and Boxer Briefs. I like the Boxer's ability to breath and Boxer Briefs make me feel more nimble.


 For sport I recommend the base layer type of shorts as underwear. I wear them under football shorts when playing football, and they keep everything in one place, and are very comfy.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Boxers, boxer briefs, and jock straps. Depending on my mood and the weather.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wear boxer briefs (not sure if Americans call them that) always black, usually jockey. feels comfortable man. wearing regular boxers doesnt allow me to run or be active, need that support.










note: dont think that crease is cock, its just crease.

edit; on second look yeah maybe a little bit of cock.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Boxer Briefs and then there is an add for boxer briefs while i'm posting this weeeee.


----------

